# H.P. Lovecraft



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2021)

Qualcuno conosce e apprezza le opere di questo scrittore?
Il nome lo conoscevo da tempo ma recentemente ho letto diversi suoi racconti ed ho ascoltato audiolibri su youtube ed è diventato in breve tempo il mio autore preferito, soprattuto perchè sono un appassionato di horror e di fantascienza.
Spero di non essere il solo ad apprezzarlo, so che non è ben visto in generale dato che era un rinomato razzista e nella società moderna falsa, ipocrita e perbenista tendono perfino ad inventare il razzismo dove non esiste.
Ieri ho finito di leggere il racconto "L'orrore di Dunwich" e ho visto pure il film uscito di recente con Nicholas Cage "Il colore venuto dallo spazio", che bene o male rende omaggio alla fonte principale.
Qualche consiglio su quale altro autore leggere che sia molto simile allo stile di Lovecraft? O magari qualche altro suo racconto che vi è piaciuto e che mi sono perso, visto che ho iniziato da poco a leggere le sue opere?


----------



## Milanoide (25 Aprile 2021)

Non c'entra niente con Lovecraft, ma se non lo conosci leggerei tutto Asimov. Robot. Impero. Fondazioni. 
Zero sesso, zero mostriciattoli, zero lame rotanti e tuono spaziale.
Umanità. Sociologia del passato, presente e futuro. Ciclo degli imperi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non c'entra niente con Lovecraft, ma se non lo conosci leggerei tutto Asimov. Robot. Impero. Fondazioni.
> Zero sesso, zero mostriciattoli, zero lame rotanti e tuono spaziale.
> Umanità. Sociologia del passato, presente e futuro. Ciclo degli imperi.



Ok grazie per il consiglio, vado ad informarmi su questi autori.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno conosce e apprezza le opere di questo scrittore?
> Il nome lo conoscevo da tempo ma recentemente ho letto diversi suoi racconti ed ho ascoltato audiolibri su youtube ed è diventato in breve tempo il mio autore preferito, soprattuto perchè sono un appassionato di horror e di fantascienza.
> Spero di non essere il solo ad apprezzarlo, so che non è ben visto in generale dato che era un rinomato razzista e nella società moderna falsa, ipocrita e perbenista tendono perfino ad inventare il razzismo dove non esiste.
> Ieri ho finito di leggere il racconto "L'orrore di Dunwich" e ho visto pure il film uscito di recente con Nicholas Cage "Il colore venuto dallo spazio", che bene o male rende omaggio alla fonte principale.
> Qualche consiglio su quale altro autore leggere che sia molto simile allo stile di Lovecraft? O magari qualche altro suo racconto che vi è piaciuto e che mi sono perso, visto che ho iniziato da poco a leggere le sue opere?





Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non c'entra niente con Lovecraft, ma se non lo conosci leggerei tutto Asimov. Robot. Impero. Fondazioni.
> Zero sesso, zero mostriciattoli, zero lame rotanti e tuono spaziale.
> Umanità. Sociologia del passato, presente e futuro. Ciclo degli imperi.



Assolutamente. Opere che ti aprono la mente.



evideon ha scritto:


> Ottimo autore Lovecraft. Alcune storie veramente notevoli. Sullo stesso genere ti consiglio pure E. A. Poe.


 [MENTION=358]Lorenzo 89[/MENTION]

Tales of Mistery and Imagination


----------



## numero 3 (25 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi neanche a farlo apposta HP Lovecraft e Asimov due fra i miei autori preferiti, di HPL ogni racconto ha sfumature inquietanti un autore capace di creare suspense e brivido solo descrivendo un muro o un abitante...senza mostri orrendi e senza banalità. La Maschera di Insmuth, l'orrore di Dunwich, Ratti nel muro i primi che mi vengono in mente, racconti brevi ma da brividi, nei suoi racconti descrive spesso un libro ol NECRONOMICON con tale dovizia di particolari che i lettori per anni credettero che esistesse veramente o dopo averlo richiesto in ogni libreria della terra l'autore stesso lo pubblicò. 
E Allan Poe a cui spesso viene paragonato a mio parere non raggiunge le vette dell'autore di Providence ( come spesso viene citato)
Su Asimov anche lui è un precursore, nei suoi testi sopratutto il cielo delle fondazioni parla di una scienza detta PSICOSTORIA dove racchiude delle tesi dove il genere umano può prevedere il futuro studiando la storia passata.
Anche lui molti racconti collegati ma consiglio due opere distinte..IL CICLO dei ROBOT più semplice e immediato che tratta sul rapporto ROBOT-UOMO e il CICLO delle FONDAZIONI più difficile e da leggere con pazienza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi neanche a farlo apposta HP Lovecraft e Asimov due fra i miei autori preferiti, di HPL ogni racconto ha sfumature inquietanti un autore capace di creare suspense e brivido solo descrivendo un muro o un abitante...senza mostri orrendi e senza banalità. *La Maschera di Insmuth*, l'orrore di Dunwich, Ratti nel muro i primi che mi vengono in mente, racconti brevi ma da brividi, nei suoi racconti descrive spesso un libro ol NECRONOMICON con tale dovizia di particolari che i lettori per anni credettero che esistesse veramente o dopo averlo richiesto in ogni libreria della terra l'autore stesso lo pubblicò.
> E Allan Poe a cui spesso viene paragonato a mio parere non raggiunge le vette dell'autore di Providence ( come spesso viene citato)
> Su Asimov anche lui è un precursore, nei suoi testi sopratutto il cielo delle fondazioni parla di una scienza detta PSICOSTORIA dove racchiude delle tesi dove il genere umano può prevedere il futuro studiando la storia passata.
> Anche lui molti racconti collegati ma consiglio due opere distinte..IL CICLO dei ROBOT più semplice e immediato che tratta sul rapporto ROBOT-UOMO e il CICLO delle FONDAZIONI più difficile e da leggere con pazienza.



La maschera di Innsmouth l'avevo già preso in considerazione come prossimo libro da leggere, è ritenuto uno dei racconti migliori di Lovecraft secondo varie recensioni, ora vedendo il tuo consiglio me lo procurerò quanto prima


----------



## hiei87 (25 Aprile 2021)

Ho letto "alle montagne della follia", più una collezione di racconti scritti o editati da lui. Un grandissimo autore, che ha dato vita a mondi e ha creato icone dell'immaginario horror mondiale, con uno stile lessicale inconfondibile. Uno dei pochi a riuscire a dare forma a ciò che non si può spiegare a parole.


----------



## evideon (25 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno conosce e apprezza le opere di questo scrittore?
> Il nome lo conoscevo da tempo ma recentemente ho letto diversi suoi racconti ed ho ascoltato audiolibri su youtube ed è diventato in breve tempo il mio autore preferito, soprattuto perchè sono un appassionato di horror e di fantascienza.
> Spero di non essere il solo ad apprezzarlo, so che non è ben visto in generale dato che era un rinomato razzista e nella società moderna falsa, ipocrita e perbenista tendono perfino ad inventare il razzismo dove non esiste.
> Ieri ho finito di leggere il racconto "L'orrore di Dunwich" e ho visto pure il film uscito di recente con Nicholas Cage "Il colore venuto dallo spazio", che bene o male rende omaggio alla fonte principale.
> Qualche consiglio su quale altro autore leggere che sia molto simile allo stile di Lovecraft? O magari qualche altro suo racconto che vi è piaciuto e che mi sono perso, visto che ho iniziato da poco a leggere le sue opere?



Ottimo autore Lovecraft. Alcune storie veramente notevoli. Sullo stesso genere ti consiglio pure E. A. Poe.


----------



## vota DC (30 Aprile 2021)

Poe è l'inventore di GIALLO e HORROR e a mio avviso è invecchiato benissimo: è comparso quasi un secolo prima di Lovecraft!
Il fatto è che l'horror di Poe non ha mai il sovrannaturale.
Stephen King come tematiche è molto più simile a Lovecraft di Poe, però è molto commerciale e tende a far finire tutto bene.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Aprile 2021)

Mi inviti a nozze. Lovecraft è uno dei massimi esponenti della narrativa weird, dove per weird si intende un impasto di horror, fantascienza, fantasy e magia. Autori simili? Hai l'imbarazzo derlla scelta. Oltre a Poe: Arthur Machen (il più grande), Lord Dunsany, Algernon Blackwood, Ambroce Bierce, Stefan Grabinski, William Hope Hodgson, H.G. Wells, Clark Ashton Smith, Mary Shelley, Gustave Meyrink, E.T.A. Hoffmann, Alfred Kubin, Sarban, Robert W. Chambers (se hai visto True Detective...) e molti altri. Ti ho nominato quelli che conosco meglio, chiedi pure se vuoi altre informazioni. Lovecraft non è il migliore come stile di scrittura, ma ha creato un immaginario eccezionale, che ha influenzato tantissimi scrittori a venire.


----------

